# Fell -Q.E.D.



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asnLCNDAB2E

regards

ralph 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Ralph, I followed your work on CG Trains and it's really nice to see the 'Torque Convertor' in working condition. 
Those live diesel projects are great (but unfortunately a bit too technical for me...).


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

looks interesting! but I have no idea what I am looking at!  
(some explanation might be in order!  

also, I have no clue what the subject line of this thread means..both "Fell" and "QED" make no sense.. 
Ralph, some help please?  

Scot


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott: 

In the UK trainspotting world "The Fell" is an *infamous* locomotive. This locomotive had six engines -four of them independently coupled and two dedicated to driving superchargers for the other four. 
But what everyone recalls is; "that damned gearbox"... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_10100 

http://www.paxmanhistory.org.uk/paxfell.htm 

This is I believe the only model of the Fell with a Fell Gearbox driven via a torque convertor using an internal combustion engine. When I was taught to do "Mathematical Proofs" for my school homework Q.E.D. was the statement that proved the proof. Thus the title means a Working Fell locomotive -here is the proof. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ralph..very nice!


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph... 
I really think you ought to try something a little more unusual next time. Maybe something a little more complex, too.... 
Still shaking my head, I remain duly impressed by your creativity. 
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

if nothing else, can you explain the liquids we see moving around?


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

The loco uses a marine engine -thus the blue liquid is a glycol water mix with "Fernox" corrosion and algae inhibitor. This is pumped from the reservoir tank to the lower part of the cylinder head and thence to the radiator (which is fan cooled). The radiator consists of a XP1700 CPU cooler with a polycarbonate plate bolted to it through which the coolant is passed via a thin film. Not unlike the surface radiator system that cooled the Supermarine Spitfire. The red liquid is automatic transmission fluid (home made) and this is pumped into the torque convertor to engage the gearbox and thus the amount of fluid in the torque convertor varies the rotational speed of the gearbox. The used ATF is then cooled via a modified Pentium 2 heat sink (as above) and returned t the reservoir tank. The pinky yellow liquid is a home made glow fuel and is 20% castor oil, 20% Nitromethane, and 60% Methanol. I will admit it is very messy and I will rebuild the engine to use petrol and spark ignition when I get around to track trials as it throws used castor oil all over the place whilst running. 

The next step of the development will be to fine tune the rate of flow through the torque convertor and the fluidus to solidus aspect of the ATF. This involves hot and cold viscosity tests. The viscosity of the ATF is determined by dropping a ball bearing down a glass tube and timing between two marks 30cm apart at the set temperatures (293K and 333K). Too thick it will not pump. Too thin it will not act as a solid at rotational speeds. More canubra wax thickens it, more rape seed oil and aniline thins it , (stir gently over heat...) 

At 4,500 RPM the Centrifugal force on the fluid is *679.33 G* and the force is *852.73 Newtons* 

Which is why the torque convertor is made of 6mm thick polycarbonate and has 3mm threaded silver steel bar running through its walls... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

"quod erat demonstrandum" Takes me back to my high school daze. 

JackM 

All together now: 
Omnes Gallia tres partes divisa est 
Cano virum armaque


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Extremely cool Ralph. Definitely a mechanical marvel. 

Did you have pictorial details of the interior of the torque converter in a previous thread? Are the "blades" flexible? 

Again, quite an accomplishment. 

Regards, Greg


----------

